# Arsenik Snowboard Masks



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I was thinking to buy a new mask for snowboarding and I have seen this brand. 
Here some info:


Arsenik goggles and sunglasses
ARSENIK Italian Optic | Facebook

Do you have any info or advise about this product?

thx


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are goggles. Not a mask.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

"Mask" is the name of that particular model of Arsenik goggles. Confusing? Yes. Chalk it up to the Italians being all bad at English!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just surprised this hasn't been deleted yet. Why do mods allow spammers on this site?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> I'm just surprised this hasn't been deleted yet. Why do mods allow spammers on this site?


did you report it as spam? my reported posts dont seem to hang around very long. then again, i make sexy time with the mods so i get special treatment.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I'm just surprised this hasn't been deleted yet. Why do mods allow spammers on this site?


I'm a little confused about why this thread is considered spam? 

The OP is asking if anyone has tried this brand of goggles. I think it is a valid thread for someone to get an idea if they should make a purchase or not. :dunno:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

We can't be sure that it is spam, but since this thread is the OP's first post and it provides 2 links to a product, spam behavior 101 right there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> We can't be sure that it is spam, but since this thread is the OP's first post and it provides 2 links to a product, spam behavior 101 right there.


Ah, I didn't catch his post count. Good call. And I just noticed one of the links are to a Facebook account. Definite spam. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

ni1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was thinking to buy a new mask for snowboarding and I have seen this brand.
> Here some info:
> 
> ...


OMFG!!! What a discovery!!! Imagine THAT! The chances of YOU finding YOUR OWN PRODUCT on the webz and being so impressed with them that you SELFLESSLY PASS THE WORD ON TO US!!!

THANK YOU GOOD CITIZEN!!! 

It is people like you that restore my faith in humanity!!


----------

